# Zipp 202 for everyday use?



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

So I recently bought a new very lightweight bike that came with 202s on it. I swapped them out for my trusty Rolf Echelons with the intention to sell the Zipps and get a set of carbon clinchers. I wanted something pretty damn light to do the bike justice. The Rolfs weigh over a full pound more than the Zipps. 

I'm not having much luck selling the 202s locally and any slightly aero carbon clincher anywhere near 1400g costs a fortune. Now I'm pondering just gluing up the specialized turbo tires and using the zipps for my everyday wheels. Will these be durable enough for daily duty? Or will they flex too much/break/make me hate tubulars?

Background: I'm around 190 lbs give or take 10, strong legs and need all the help I can get with long climbs (hence wanting a very light bike). I don't race at all and don't really plan to anytime soon, but when the weather gets better, I'll be riding maybe 150-200 miles a week. I'm in the DC area and most of my rides are in suburbs or on trails, some out on country roads. Only flats Ive had in 2 years are riding on crushed shells (stupid waterfront trail), and one had a tube just burst but not due to a puncture.

Opinions?


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to throw this out there because, after reading your post, you sound like we could almost be twins...as far as build, riding habits, etc, are concerned.

I recently upgraded from a pair of Bontrager alloys which came on a 2.1 I bought last year. I moved up to a Madone after a couple of weeks of the 2.1, but kept the alloys that I had on the 2.1 because the shop cut me a better deal on the Madone.

Anyhoo...

I just moved up to a used set of Bontrager Race X Lites w/ R3 tires. And I can tell you that they made a good difference in the ride, handling, and climbing, imho. They've also knocked off couple of minutes of my average time on my daily 20 mile rides (time went from about 1:04 to 1:06 with the entry level alloys to about 1:02:40 to 1:03:30ish with the X Lites).

I got these, with tires and ti skewers for just under 700 beans.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah...the 202s won't last three months. Get a nice set of 1400-1500 gram alu clinchers, and save the 202s for race day. 

Actually, you could sell the 202s and buy a couple of nice wheelsets. A set of the new Vitesse wheels and a set of the 38mm carbon clinchers from Boyd would easily fit into that budget.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

> Will these be durable enough for daily duty?


No.


> Or will they flex too much/break/make me hate tubulars?


 Yes.

202s are for uphill-only races for 140lb racers with 6% body fat. They're not suburb/bike path wheels for 190 lb guys.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I have been all over this site looking at reviews for Boyd/Williams/November/etc carbon clinchers to see the best deal I can get and lightest weight. Considering the Boyd 38mm clinchers or possibly the 50mm, not sure yet. Also looking at the Rolf Vigor Alpha for lightweight, sorta aero and wide rim for comfort. Plus I love the Rolf spoke patterns and my current wheels have been bulletproof so far. 

Might go around to a few LBS to see if they'll do a trade for some nice clinchers. Only have spammers so far on my CL ad.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

MMinSC said:


> Yeah...the 202s won't last three months. Get a nice set of 1400-1500 gram alu clinchers, and save the 202s for race day.
> 
> Actually, you could sell the 202s and buy a couple of nice wheelsets. A set of the new Vitesse wheels and a set of the 38mm carbon clinchers from Boyd would easily fit into that budget.


At 255 grams per rim, its pretty light but with so few spokes probably pretty flexible as well. you buy several pairs of handbuilt wheels. sell them on eBay in june for max profit.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know, I live in the DC area and I'm sure there are folks rich enough to use 202s as daily riders...

Unless we're talking a 5+lb difference, better gear will not help you get up the hills noticeably faster. It will certainly make you feel better (but you better at least look like you ride regularly - I once saw some guy in sneakers and a cotton shirts and shorts WALKING a Cervelo R3 or RS around the entrance to Beach Road). At your weight, it would probably be best to prioritize durability rather than <1500g.

I'm surprised that you haven't sold those locally, but try eBay and the classifieds here.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Well the bike is an SL3 Sworks that weighed 14.3 lbs with the zipps on it, so Im betting its at least 4-5 lbs lighter than my aluminum Cervelo S1 with the rolfs. And yes, I do look the part when I ride haha. 

That said, the only reason I have these pricey wheels is because they came on the bike and I got a smokin deal on it. If I broke these wheels, I would not be dishing out the cash to replace them. 

I guess its just out of season. Only got one offer on the wheels, but he said $1400 and I pretty much laughed. I was surprised to see the classifieds here cost money...


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

202's are a hard wheelset to sell in my opinion. Most riders that want a lightweight set of Zipps go with the sturdier but only slightly heavier 303 tubulars. Which is probably why you are not getting many responses to your wheels. $1400 might be about the best you can get.


----------

